# house training problem



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi i was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or if you may have any suggestions.

my puppy is 5 months old and we are in the process of house training her, she seems to have the idea during the day but as it get s dark she s having accidents inside. we leave the back door open all day and put an outside light on when its dark and her potty area is just outside the back door so not sure what to do next wondered if we should go out with her maybe every hour once its dark just to reassure her?

thanks


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

gill5444 said:


> hi i was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or if you may have any suggestions.
> 
> my puppy is 5 months old and we are in the process of house training her, she seems to have the idea during the day but as it get s dark she s having accidents inside. we leave the back door open all day and put an outside light on when its dark and her potty area is just outside the back door so not sure what to do next wondered if we should go out with her maybe every hour once its dark just to reassure her?
> 
> thanks


At five months she is still pretty young, so she still needs you to take her out often. Do you crate her at night? After you take her out for her last potty, you should crate her so she doesn't mess where she sleeps. That will help to train her during the night. Just keep taking her out often and she will get the idea. If she's goes potty on a rug, you have to make sure you clean it well and get the smell out of it. I picked up my livingroom rug while Rocky was training and kept all bedroom doors closed so he was only on tile during the day and in his crate at night. Good luck! It takes time and patience, but your little girl will get it soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks, she s in a crate which has a playpen attached, i ve had problems closing the door to the crate overnight as we got her from a pet shop so she was used to living in her own poop its been difficult getting her used to not peeing where she sleeps. i know now getting pups from shops are a no no but did nt at the time although in my defence i could nt find a breeder in cyprus even after contacting the kennel club here.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I think going out with her is best too. Bring a treat with you every time and then if she goes potty in the right spot you can give her a really tasty treat right away. I would stick to a strict schedule for taking her out too, then slowly increase the time between outings.


----------

